# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Yandex.Taxi self-driving car, Self Driving Group, Yandex, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Yandex

sdc.yandex.com

medium.com/yandex-self-driving-car

taxi.yandex.com

youtube.com/yandextaxi

Yandex.Taxi on Wikipedia

CEO at Yandex Self-Driving Group - Dmitry Polishchuk

----------


## Airicist

Yandex.Taxi self-driving car – first demo

Published on May 30, 2017

"Yandex.Taxi Unveils Self-Driving Car Project"

May 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Yandex.Taxi self-driving car — first winter test

Published on Nov 28, 2017




> We began testing our driverless car technology in winter weather conditions.  Safely navigating various weather conditions is an important part of the development of autonomous transport.  As our engineers continue to develop our driverless car, they consider all weather conditions and run performance tests looking at a number of factors.  Severe winter weather is especially important to test as icy and snow covered roads are not only slippery but difficult to see.  After a recent snowfall in the suburbs of Moscow, we tested two Yandex.Taxi driverless car prototypes against winter weather conditions. Our prototypes based on Toyota Prius were modified to run tests with a help from the NAMI (The Central research and development automobile and engine institute).

----------


## Airicist

Yandex Self-Driving Car. Moscow streets after a heavy snowfall

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> Yandex.Taxi self-driving car safely navigates the streets of Moscow after a recent snowstorm managing interactions with traffic, pedestrians, parked vehicles and other road hazards on snowy streets.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex Self-Driving Car. First demo passenger rides at Yet Another Conference 2018

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> Yandex self-driving car demoed future taxi passenger experience to more than 700 attendees of Yet Another Conference 2018.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex self-driving car. First long-distance ride

Published on Jun 22, 2018




> Yandex.Taxi's self-driving car successfully navigated itself 500 miles from Moscow to Kazan, staying in autonomous mode 99% of the time. During the journey, which took about 11 hours, the car handled traffic, rain, dusk, and night driving situations.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex Self-Driving Car. The launch of the first autonomous ride-hailing service in a European city

Published on Aug 28, 2018




> Yandex.Taxi’s self-driving car is offering a ride-hailing service to passengers in the university city of Innopolis, Russia, becoming the first city in Europe to offer autonomous rides to residents. Passengers can order rides to multiple set destinations in the city such as the university, the stadium, residential blocks, and the local business center. The service will first operate two vehicles in test mode with free rides to certain destinations and later will expand to include more locations and vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex Self-Driving Car Launches autonomous taxi service in Skolkovo

Published on Oct 16, 2018




> Yandex.Taxi’s self-driving car is offering a ride-hailing service to passengers in the Skolkovo District of Moscow, Russia. Passengers in Skolkovo can now order rides through the Yandex.Taxi app. The service will first operate two autonomous cars in test mode and offer rides free of charge. The service will later expand to include more vehicles

----------


## Airicist

Robo-taxi fleet has been in service since August, 2018

Published on Jan 3, 2019




> Yandex.Taxi's autonomous ride-hailing service works without anyone behind the wheel.
> 
> Already on the road in Innopolis since August, Yandex.Taxi’s self-driving vehicles arrived in Skolkovo in October. Yandex.Taxi users can order a driverless ride in these cities by picking from a list of destinations in our app. Our autonomous ride-hailing service has completed more than 2,000 trips for passengers across all weather conditions, and it happens without anyone behind the wheel. The self-driving technology of the future is here today.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex demoing self-driving car during CES 2019

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Yandex is operating its self-driving car in Las Vegas with just a safety engineer in the front passenger seat. Yandex is providing demo rides on the public streets of Las Vegas during CES 2019, marking the first rides outside of Russia. The team retrofitted the car and prepared the map and demo route within a month.

----------


## Airicist

Riding in a driverless taxi at CES 2019!

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> From the back seat of a completely self-driving, driverless taxi in Las Vegas

----------


## Airicist

The year of self-driving cars

Published on Feb 17, 2019




> Last year we took our self-driving car for a ride around Moscow's Khamovniki district, but lots of interesting things have happened since then. Here's a look at our last 12 months with this technology, including our most recent driverless rides around the Hard Rock Hotel in Las Vegas.

----------


## Mcmackin

Poor AI that has to drive around the streets of Moscow during winter haha. Kidding aside, this is impressive.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex and Hyundai Mobis introduce self-driving Sonata

Published on Jul 11, 2019




> Yandex and Hyundai Mobis are set to unveil the first results of their collaboration with the debut of the self-driving prototype of a 2020 Hyundai Sonata. In March 2019, the companies agreed to jointly develop control systems for Level 4 and Level 5 autonomous vehicles and a new autonomous driving control system delivered as an out-of-the-box solution intended for a wide variety of automotive platforms.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex driverless rides at CES 2020

Jan 14, 2020




> We’re excited to be further expanding our operations in the US and displaying our capabilities during CES 2020 in Las Vegas for the second year in a row. This time with no one behind the steering wheel during all the rides in various weather and traffic conditions.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the fourth-generation of Yandex’s self-driving car

Jun 2, 2020




> We’re excited to announce the next milestone in our partnership with Hyundai Mobis as we continue enhancing our self-driving technology. Together, engineers from Yandex and Hyundai Mobis contributed their respective expertise to design the fourth-generation of our self-driving car. Compared to our third generation vehicles, the two teams improved the sensor set and modified the vehicles’ electronic control units, resulting in our most advanced self-driving vehicle yet.
> 
> The initial set of self-driving Sonatas have been operating on the streets of Moscow since March 2020. By the end of the year, we will add 100 Sonatas to our fleet, joining our existing fleet of over 100 self-driving Toyota Priuses. We will integrate the Sonatas into our robo-taxi service in Innopolis, Russia, as well as within our self-driving operations in Michigan.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex 35-minute autonomous drive in Moscow

Aug 6, 2020




> Yandex’s self-driving car is roaming the streets of Moscow. Highways and narrow streets.  Negotiating traffic jams and all kinds of driving styles in various weather conditions. Our main testing location provides us with a whole range of road scenarios.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex 35-minute autonomous drive in Tel-Aviv

Aug 6, 2020




> Yandex’s self-driving car is navigating the streets of Tel Aviv at a speed of up to 55 mph. This sunny city is a perfect place to test our hardware in high temperatures and extreme humidity.

----------


## Airicist

Yandex 1-hour autonomous drive in Ann Arbor, Michigan

Aug 6, 2020




> Yandex’s self-driving car is roaming the streets of Ann Arbor, Michigan. It is our new urban testing ground, in addition to Moscow and Tel Aviv. This location, with its progressive regulatory environment, allows us to accelerate our development and take another step towards more autonomy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yandex Self-Driving Group partners with GrubHub to bring robotic delivery to college campuses"

by Rebecca Bellan
July 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Russian tech firm Yandex to test self-driving taxis in Moscow this year"

September 8, 2021

----------

